# Optimal large bag split sizes - what do you do?



## takai (4/5/15)

Like many of us i tend to go through a lot of hops, especially with my love of big hoppy ales. Hence i tend to buy hops in 500g bags, and then at first use split into two halves for usage. Plus i tend to have a chunk of bag left over so i can keep re-sealing after use.

But Im wondering whether 250g splits is optimal, now if im brewing something like Pliny or Cicero where its almost 200g of hops in the boil, then its getting close. But for smaller beers it just feels like im opening and resealing a lot.

What sort of hop split regime do others use? How does it work for you.


----------



## barls (4/5/15)

i have a vacuum sealer no splits smaller than 500g


----------



## takai (4/5/15)

Should have said too, vac sealing is a given.

Why no smaller than 500g? That seems a bit of heavy oxygen exposure there if you need to cut a bag open every time you need 40-50g for a brew.


----------



## barls (4/5/15)

doesn't worry me that much and its too much of a pain in the arse to split to little amounts.


----------



## stux (4/5/15)

I buy 500g or pounds at a time... so 450g. I found 1KG was too much for me. I then just vac pack that into a single bag... and perhaps leave extra room at the top of the seal.

Then I just slice the seal off each time I use them and re-vacpac in the same bag.

For bonus points I write the variety and alpha level below the bottom seal so I don't keep on cutting it off 

Bag comes out of the freezer, slice, weight out, reseal, bag goes back into the freezer.


----------



## takai (4/5/15)

Stux said:


> I buy 500g or pounds at a time... so 450g. I found 1KG was too much for me. I then just vac pack that into a single bag... and perhaps leave extra room at the top of the seal.
> 
> Then I just slice the seal off each time I use them and re-vacpac in the same bag.
> 
> ...


This is my method too, but ~200g after i use them the first time. I.e. i get them in 450-500g and take 50g out the first time, then split to 2x200.


----------



## stux (4/5/15)

Well, maybe it helps if you brew double and triple batches


----------



## sponge (5/5/15)

I keep my hops vac sealed in 50g bags after I used to have them in 100/200g bags but just prefer having the smaller bags on hand.

It might take a little longer to split into 50g and vac seal but I'm happy enough doing that. Excessive? Maybe, but it's just what I prefer to do.

In saying that, that was when I was doing single batches.. the new brew rig (once finished building) will be quad batches so may end up going back to having larger bags. It's still convenient having 50g bags for cube hopping at 2g/L though.


----------



## kaiserben (8/5/15)

Jeez! I just keep them in the fridge with no vacuum seal. (possibly the reason why I'm never happy with my aroma). 

Am I some sort of heathen? 

However I've recently decided I need to start keeping my hops in the freezer. Just trying to figure out best way of doing so (so now watching this thread for ideas).


----------



## takai (8/5/15)

Decor (or similar) plastic box, vac sealed bags in box, in freezer.


----------



## kaiserben (8/5/15)

How much is (and where would I get) vac seal equipment?


----------



## takai (8/5/15)

I have one of these, as do many others on here: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/310350209327?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

Works pretty well


----------



## Cervantes (8/5/15)

I generally split into 100g vacuum sealed bags.


----------

